# TRT question - T level manipulation



## Franklin Yeti (Dec 27, 2016)

Okay, I'll try to make this brief.  Been on 200 mg of Test Cyp pinned once per week for years.  The blood work always comes back between 1000-1200 on T levels.  Last week had bloods done and Doctor calls me with results and says T level was 1565.  I said great!  Dr said that's too high, and want me to cut back to 100 mgs a week and retest in 2 months.  

Do you think if I cut back to 100 mgs a week 4 weeks out from my retest that my level will be in their normal range?  Reason I am concerned, after my last blood work I assumed all would be good and started a blast of Test E and NPP. Good news is I only pinned it twice and still have 6-7 weeks until bloods are due at DR.  Also, Dr wants me to pin 4 days out from blood work.  If I pinned say 2-3 days out would it keep my levels a bit lower?  Last go round it was 4 days after pin.  Thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 27, 2016)

You want it so the test is done day before you are due for the shot.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Dec 27, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You want it so the test is done day before you are due for the shot.



Okay. Got it.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Dec 28, 2016)

Would I be safe if I stayed on 200mgs until next bloods, as long as I pinned 1 day before?


----------



## DF (Dec 28, 2016)

You want to wait as long as possible after you pin before you get the blood work done.  If you pin 1x-weeek say on Monday.  You get blood drawn on Sunday or Monday BEFORE your next pin.  That will give you your lowest test number.


----------



## snake (Dec 28, 2016)

You must have done something to pop a 1,500 if you're normally at 1,000. Even testign a few days sooner shouldn't give that kind of results. If it were me, I'd forgo the blast for now. Go back to your TRT of 100mg as the Dr. requested. The week before you do bloods, miss the pin and hope to pop a 400 TT that will have your Dr. questioning things. Right now the most important thing is to keep that script. The second most important thing is to get the script. as high as possible. My guess is your days of seeing a 200mg test script. and a doctor happy at 1,100 TT may be over.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Dec 28, 2016)

snake said:


> You must have done something to pop a 1,500 if you're normally at 1,000. Even testign a few days sooner shouldn't give that kind of results. If it were me, I'd forgo the blast for now. Go back to your TRT of 100mg as the Dr. requested. The week before you do bloods, miss the pin and hope to pop a 400 TT that will have your Dr. questioning things. Right now the most important thing is to keep that script. The second most important thing is to get the script. as high as possible. My guess is your days of seeing a 200mg test script. and a doctor happy at 1,100 TT may be over.



Could be.  I think the reason it was higher was I usually pin 3 days before, not 4.  Maybe that extra day caught my levels at their peak?  Anyhow, I'm forgoing the blast, staying at 200 and going in at 6-7 days post pin and see how it goes.  Thanks.


----------



## snake (Dec 29, 2016)

Franklin Yeti said:


> Could be.  I think the reason it was higher was I usually pin 3 days before, not 4.  Maybe that extra day caught my levels at their peak?  Anyhow, I'm forgoing the blast, staying at 200 and going in at 6-7 days post pin and see how it goes.  Thanks.



Let us know how you make out and good luck. Unfortunately with the TRT game, you seldom get another chance once you pop a high one.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 31, 2016)

I made the mistake of getting a shot of 200 mlg (my weekly dosage) on a thurs or friday and getting blood work the following monday and my eurologist almost had a heart attack when my bw came back at 1900.... so needless to say i got another 200 mlg shot last friday and new blood work  today, and he and my local doc laughed and said yeah u went to soon (something the wife might say) hahaha so yeah wait at least 5-7 days


----------

